# DC sunrise and sunset suggestions



## SquarePeg (Mar 9, 2014)

Heading to DC late April for the first time in a long time.  We'll be there 4/21-25 and we'll have the kids along so I won't have a ton of freedom to devote to shooting.  However, I should be able to break away for at least 1 sunrise and I can probably maneuver us to a desired location for a sunset or 2.  Looking for location suggestions at sunrise and sunset from those familiar with the monuments and landmarks.  Also, re the dawn/sunrise suggestions, need to make sure it's a safe area for a woman alone with obvious camera equipment.

Any advice/suggestions appreciated.  

TIA


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Are you staying in downtown or will you be traveling into DC before sunrise?  Metro does not start until 5am (if you will be using public transportation) so that could affect suggestions.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 9, 2014)

We're staying at the Washington Hilton which is north of Dupont Circle (not the Capital Hilton near the WH).  I'll take a taxi to wherever I decide to start out and then I can walk or train to meet up with my family for breakfast somewhere.


----------



## JoeW (Mar 9, 2014)

SquarePeg said:


> Heading to DC late April for the first time in a long time.  We'll be there 4/21-25 and we'll have the kids along so I won't have a ton of freedom to devote to shooting.  However, I should be able to break away for at least 1 sunrise and I can probably maneuver us to a desired location for a sunset or 2.  Looking for location suggestions at sunrise and sunset from those familiar with the monuments and landmarks.  Also, re the dawn/sunrise suggestions, need to make sure it's a safe area for a woman alone with obvious camera equipment.
> 
> Any advice/suggestions appreciated.
> 
> TIA



Okay, a couple of things to point out:
1.  DC has height limitations for buildings so there isn't a really good skyline in most of the city, it's somewhat like being in a forrest when it comes to sunrise and sunsets.  To put it another way, almost anyplace you go out West will have a great vista, not so much the mid-Atlantic and especially DC.
2.  April....a lot depends upon the weather.  April is often a very wet time, you may not have a clear sky for a sunset.
3.  Safety...DC is a city so there's that a legitimate concern but the reality is that all of the monument and SI areas have Park Police, MPD and a lot of exposure so they're pretty safe for an urban environment.

1.  Hit the Tidal Basin and Jefferson Memorial.  Some degree of vista there, especially for a sunset.  Also, there may still be some remnants of the cherry blossoms. 

2.  The Mall won't necessarily give you a dramatic sunset but you'll have some great venues where the golden hour will create interesting dynamics and light...WW-2 Memorial, Lincoln Memorial and especially the National Museum of the American Indian.  I've seen some lovely sunrise shots with the base of the Washington Monument surrounded by the US flags.  And of course, the advantage of shooting at any of these locations is that you get a sunset with an iconic and distinctively DC landmark.

3.  A good vantage point in the city is the National Cathedral which is probably the highest point of the City.  And it's also a lovely area to shoot.

4.  Let me mention some NON-sunrise/sunset (actually, nighttime) locations to shoot at that are safe but very cool.  Go to the Vietnam Veteran's Memorial at night and shoot the reflection of the Washington Monument off of the black marble wall.  Or shoot the US Institute of Peace at night (also in a safe location)...it's beautiful at night.  Close to both is the Kennedy Center--you should be able to get a nice sunset shooting across the Potomac.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes, that is what I am looking for - not necessarily views of the sunrise and sunset itself but places where the monuments will be lit nicely by or framed against a pretty sky.  We are planning a monuments at night tour so I'll look for your suggestions there too.  I have seen and really like the pictures of the Jefferson memorial from across the water.  If I wanted to go there early morning, is that a safe area?

thanks for your response.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Mar 9, 2014)

If it's daylight it's safe.  The touristy area right around the National Mall is pretty safe unless it's later at night.  Unless it's been "cleaned up" in the past few years (I haven't had a reason to be downtown at night in a few yrars so it may changed) a lot of the homeless converge on the mall starting about 11pm.  The most trouble I've ever had is a few following me and yelling incoherent things and them getting into arguments with other homeless people over space or other things (the language usually isn't something you'd want your kids to hear either).  As JoeW said there are a lot of Park/CP/DC police around but the majority are out there during the day.  Unless you plan to be out at midnight or later you should be ok.


----------



## JoeW (Mar 10, 2014)

SquarePeg said:


> Yes, that is what I am looking for - not necessarily views of the sunrise and sunset itself but places where the monuments will be lit nicely by or framed against a pretty sky.  We are planning a monuments at night tour so I'll look for your suggestions there too.  I have seen and really like the pictures of the Jefferson memorial from across the water.  If I wanted to go there early morning, is that a safe area?
> 
> thanks for your response.



Hmmm....the safety thing is a bit tricky for me to answer b/c I'm male and b/c I wander around a lot of this area at weird hours.  I tend to operate as if I'm bulletproof at times (old habits I'm afraid) so I'll tell you that I think it's fine but you'll ultimately have to be the judge.  A year ago, there was some vandalism at the Lincoln Memorial (green paint by a homeless woman) late at night.  As a result, security at both the Lincoln and the Jefferson have been beefed up for late night hours.  I think that for sunrise/sunsets you should be fine and I would feel fine going to either at 11pm.  I also think that walking along the Tidal Basin with the cherry blossoms is fine at at sunset--it's very open and visible.

A couple of other thoughts....you'll see a lot of tulips near the Jefferson (the handiwork of Lady Bird Johnson as First Lady) that should be up and blooming in April.  I'd also check out Arlington Cemetery.  Section 60 is where the dead from Afghanistan and Iraq are buried.  It's a powerful section and the NPS is about to do away with the practice in that section of loved ones leaving tokens and moments at the gravesides.  Additionally you have the Eternal flame of JFK (very powerful at night, I don't imagine there will be any snow around it by the time you get here in April) plus the Tomb of the Unknowns (with it's guard, 24-7) which are all possibilities post sunset or early sunrise.

Here are a couple of other tips for "iconic location" shots.  If you get a foggy morning one day (very possible in April), get yourself over the Korean War Memorial (it consists of an enhanced squad/understrength platoon trudging through the landscape).  In snow or fog, this sculpture will give you the shivers.  Across the River in Maryland ("National Harbor") there is a sculpture of a giant hand emerging out of the sand ("The Awakening" I believe it's called).  Kids love to play on it, the Potomac is your backdrop, you can put a sunrise behind it.  I'd also check out the sculpture garden at the Hirshhorn Museum when you've got some golden hour light.

I keep trying to upload an image of a sunset from the Jefferson that I shot in 1980 but it ain't working.  So you'll just have to take my word for it that there are some lovely sunsets to be had from that vantage point.  And here's a photo of the NMAI at dusk (sadly, not mine):  http://pixdaus.com/the-national-museum-of-the-american-indian-located-on-the-na/items/view/270476/


----------



## Braineack (Mar 10, 2014)

A great shot of the sunrise would be from the Ima Jima monument looking out to the washing mounment and capital.

like this: Valor | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


I see it every morning from that vantage, and I've been wanting to find a good place to ditch the car and snap a shot before heading into work.  When the conditions are right, we can get some pretty cool looking sunrises:






_This is from my window early February._

I right now the sun is rising to the right of the capital when looking from the Marines.


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2014)

DC has to be one of the worst cities to get around. Wait, Boston is pretty bad too and Montreal is actually terrible. Ok so 1. Montreal, 2. Boston, 3 DC.


----------



## JoeW (Mar 10, 2014)

runnah said:


> DC has to be one of the worst cities to get around. Wait, Boston is pretty bad too and Montreal is actually terrible. Ok so 1. Montreal, 2. Boston, 3 DC.



I'll agree with you about Montreal and Boston.  But DC...if you're doing the tourist sites, than Metro, a pair of feet, and DC Ducks will get you ever place you want to go.  But if you try to get around DC during the day by car....un fricaso grande!

And you'll notice from Braineack's lovely shot how flat the DC skyline is (the only real high-rises you see are in the foreground...on the Virginia side of the Potomac in Rosslyn).  I agree with the suggest of the Iwo Jima Memorial.  But not safe at night--was noted for being a notorious gay cruising ground after hours (not sure if that's still true).

Also, check out the USAF Memorial--a lovely place to see a sunset.  Another place that can be good (especially with young kids) is the DC Arboretum...lots of space to run around, cool nature areas to shoot.  And a lovely place to shoot a sunset in Virginia (Vienna actually) is Meadowlark Botanical Gardens...Korean garden, multiple ponds with fountains, rolling hills, some sculpture.

One other element that can work with kids--the Service bands have free concerts are venues around the DC area in the evening (Capital steps, USAF Memorial, etc.).  And there is a check out the sunset parade at the Iwo Jima Memorial--not sure if it's active in April but definitely worth seeing for the kids and a good photo op for you as well.  Finally got the fricking uploader working.  The first thumbnail is a sunset of the USAF Memorial.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 10, 2014)

I dunno about night, I try not to venture into DC often, espeically at night 

If you make it to the Ima Jima mounument in the morning before sunrise, there's plenty of Marines running in the area to protect you.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks all for the suggestions.  Looking forward to trying a few of these spots.  Yes, Boston can be a pita to get around.  But, its a pretty small total area when compared to nyc or even Montreal.  I've found walking is usually the easiest option.


----------



## virginie24jb (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd definitely go the WWII Memorial at night, for example right after sunset when the monument is lit. There was basically no one there and it's a shame. It was truly magnificent. This picture doesn't do it justice.






Also the view from the Washington Monument is pretty nice. It's towards the west so maybe an interesting spot for sunset, and looking east, the capitol for sunrise.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 12, 2014)

This morning's sunrise would have been great to capture.  One of these mornings...


----------



## Meawood13 (Mar 20, 2014)

I think that a good night location would be the Korean War Veterans Memorial, the statues are supposed to look like phantoms at night from what I am told.


----------

